# First Proper Detail - Toyota Altezza



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys.
I joined about a week ago and have been itching to replicate some of the stuff you guys produce on a day-to-day basis so I spent today tidying up my wagon.
Not a complete detail by any stretch, but I fixed a few issues that have been annoying me since I've owned the car.

I started out by setting up a few things to make my life easier









Weapons of choice









The first thing I did was polish all of the exterior lights.
For this I used Meguiars PlastX and an applicator pad.
The headlights were quite foggy.
Before









After









Front fogs - pic's are of each side :wall:
Before









After









Rear fogs were also very dull.
Before









After









Comparison shot - left treated, right untreated









Following this, I polished my very dull exhaust tip.
I used Autosol metal polish. I couldn't believe how easy this was.
Before









After









Next I cleaned the engine bay.
All I needed for this was a can of no brand de-greaser and my water blaster.
Before (not actually dirty, just wanted to practice lol)









De-greaser on for 10 minutes









Rinsed









Nearly dry









I didn't dress it because I don't have any product for that, I ran out of money 

Finally it was washed using the 2 bucket method.
A chamois was used to dry the exterior and door jams (which are clean thankfully).
No pictures of this sorry, my iPhone ran out of battery at this stage.
The next opportunity I get will be used to clay and wax it (can't afford a polisher at the moment but it's my birthday on Tuesday so hopefully the Missus buys me the one I want) and tidy up a few things inside.
I know the pictures could be better but I don't have a camera, just an iPhone lol.
Thanks for looking guys :wave:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

great effort mate + liked the beer :thumb:


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers mate.
Don't want to get dehydrated haha.

I should also mention that the time taken all up was an hour and a half on the issues.
An hour for all of the lights, 15 minutes for cleaning the engine and 15 minutes for polishing the exhaust.
Then an hour washing, rinsing, drying e.t.c.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great, front lights really suffer from fading over here. Had to do our toyotas as they failed the WOF.

For doing the trims I'd really recommend saving a little more and buying some 303 aerospace protectant from detaildepot.co.nz

I was loving the Speights over the holidays, shame I have to go back to work lol


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work with this mate:thumb:


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Alex, can the 303 Aerospace Protectant be applied to a wide range of surfaces?
For example, engine bay covers, wiper cowlings e.t.c?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice start my man. Important thing is it clean and its a start

303 can be used on all trim although its not got the best durbaility if its on the exterior. Perfect for engine bay as you can cover eveything in the bay, trim and paint work etc and leave it to try. Job done.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice to see you've got your priority's right !! Beer and sounds!!:thumb: and you've made a good start imo 

question, why is the "slam panel" a different colour?? accident damage or just came that way?? just seems a "bit" odd!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beanman said:


> Thanks guys.
> Alex, can the 303 Aerospace Protectant be applied to a wide range of surfaces?
> For example, engine bay covers, wiper cowlings e.t.c?


Yep for all plastics inside and out, and it has built in SPF to help protect against our nice burnt sun.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Nice to see you've got your priority's right !! Beer and sounds!!:thumb: and you've made a good start imo
> 
> question, why is the "slam panel" a different colour?? accident damage or just came that way?? just seems a "bit" odd!!


Its not the slam panel, its an extra part put on to force more of the air flow into the air in take instead of behind the rad.

Nice job on the lights


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of your nice comments guys.
Cheers for clearing that up about the 303, sounds good and doesn't seem to hard to get over here too.
You're right Jomo, it's an Cusco part added for directional airflow.


----------



## FFV Jonathan (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks good.
Great to see a few more kiwis caring for their cars


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Not only are you a fellow kiwi but you have good taste is cars....even colours!!!! ha ha :thumb: nice one mate


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work mate. Where abouts in Auckland are you? Only asking as I have imported a DA from the UK if you want a play with it before buying anything.

Alright Mr.Q I was just about to suggest he looks at your work as you have an Altezza in the same colour. Give him a good idea of what can be achieved


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers guys.
Small world right Mr. Q!
Are you a member of the Altezza Club?
I'm on the North Shore too.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Beanman said:


> Cheers guys.
> Small world right Mr. Q!
> Are you a member of the Altezza Club?
> I'm on the North Shore too.


Tell me about it :lol: and no Im not a member, was going to but never really got around to it. Where on the shore then?


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Glenfield, what about you?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great start fella and waht a diffrence on the lights


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Beanman said:


> Glenfield, what about you?


Down the road mate - Albany  pm me if you ever wanna go for a drink some time mate :thumb:


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

*Round 2*

Got a bit more done today.
Cleaned various parts from the back of the car, 120,000k's worth of dust and dirt in nooks and crannies.
Products used were; CRC bug and tar off, soft bristled paintbrush, 6 pack of Heineken and long periods of hard scrubbing.

Removed my rear fogs and cleaned the housings.
Before









After









I also removed the spoiler to clean the third brake light.
I haven't got a before picture, but the whole unit was light green.
After









Other parts that received similar treatment were the boot struts, side repeaters and a few rubber pieces throughout the boot.
Parklight and side repeater bulbs were changed along with a set of 6 spark plugs, that cost me a grand total of $19.60 inclusive of GST which I thought was fantastic.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

More good work, it's one of those jobs when you start, you always find more little bits and pieces that need enhancing. It's more strong tea than 6 pack of Heineken weather here at the moment though.


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Exactly, do one thing and find another is even dirtier.
If it was winter it would be hot chocolate. Hmmm.

Picture of me changing the plugs, not the most conventional way.


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

After cleaning I decided to clay it for the first time.
This went well, I was pleased to see how clean the clay was by the end.
This is the clay-bar that I used for the whole car.


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Claybar'd,



This,



My tidy impulse buy!


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Bought this for the mrs 2 weeks ago, gave it a birthday today too.


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice one, if you need help with detailing, I can chime in a few details for you to keep your car clean and protected! I am in Hamilton btw..


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

the golf looks in good condiction


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice tidy golf :thumb:

We're looking at trading our car for a wagon but all the decent cars are either in Auckland or ChCh and I don't want to drive all that way if they dogs


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty much the reason I bought the Golf is that it's had one N.Z owner for the last 7 years. She spent money when she had to and kept the outside immaculate.
That was only an hour effort on Sunday.


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I don't have the Altezza anymore, but I do have some of Europe's finest ass tucked away.

V6 Golf



W124 Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice 

hows the Merc going?

If your on FB have a look here :thumb: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1421741964708630/

And a towbar on a Golf :doublesho only in NZ :lol::lol:


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Merc is good, just bought some $100 Borbets for it today. More updates to come of that car!


----------

